# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  *&* بيتزا المعكرونا *&*  مع الصور

## زهرة الندى

* *&* بيتزا المعكرونه *&**


*المقادير :- 
--------- 

- معكرونه حسب الكمية . 

- طماطم مقطع شرايح رقيقة ( انصاف دوائر) . 

- فلفل اخضر شرايح ( اعواد ) 

- زيتون مقطع . 

- فطر شرايح . 

- جبن موزاريلا . 

- بصل اخضر اختياري . 

- اوريجانو . 

- صلصة بيتزا جاهزة . 

- جبن سائل . 

- القليل من المايونيز 


الطريقة :- 
--------- 

- تسلق المعكرونة  وتنشف من الماء . 

- يضاف اليها الجبن السائل والملح والفلفل الأسود والثوم البودرة وممكن تضاف م ك من المايونيز . 

- تصف في صينية الفرن . وتوضع عليها صلصة المعكرونه او البتزا الجاهزة . 

- توضع عليها شرايح الطماطم , والفلفل الأخضر . 

- ممكن نضع ملعقة من الفلفل الأخضر الحار . 

- نضع الزيتون والفطر . 

- ثم نرش جبن الموزاريلا عليه . 

- نرش القليل من الأوريجانو على الجبن , حسب الرغبة* 

*- وتوضع في الفرن الى ان يسيح الجبن قليلاً , ويفتح عليه من الأعلى . 

وبالهنا والعافية 


طريقة عمل الصلصة :- 
--------------------- 
للي ماعندها صلصة جاهزة يمكن تعمل الصلصة كالتالي : 

- بصل مقطع قطع صغيرة جداً ويفضل البصل الأخضر . 

- يحمس بزيت الزيتون ثم يضاف الثوم المدقوق . 

- تضاف الطماطم المطحونة وتترك حتى تتخثر الصلصة . 

- يضاف الأريجانو وتتبل بالملح والفلفل الأسود . 

- بإمكانك اضافة الصلصة الحمرا ويمكن ان تضيف لها القليل من الكاتشب والمايونيز والخردل . 

- اخليها تتخثر بشكل جميل . 

اخليكم مع الصور

















بالهناء و الشفاء* 

*تحياتي ... زهرة الندى*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

تسلمي حبوبة على هيك وصفـة . والله شكلها شي  :amuse:  
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية خيتوو .. 
ننتظر جديدك .. 

تحياتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلمين ع الوصفه اختي زهرة الندى 
باين عليها مره حلوه 
مشكوره وما قصرتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

الف شكر لك خيووه ع هالوصفه ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية ..

لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## عبير الزهراء

سلمت يداك
ربي يعطيك العافية على الوصفة المميزة

----------


## fog223

بالهناء و الشفاء

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورين على التواجد والطلة العطرة*

*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك غاليتي*


*زهرة الندى*

*على الوصفه*

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*

*تحياتي لك*




*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## بحور الامل

مشكورة اختي
ويعطيك العافية
شكلهاااااااا امممممممممم لذيذة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

تسلم ايدينك على هالوصفة ..

بنتظاااااار جديدك خيتو ..

كل المودة

----------


## علي محمد عبيد

مشكوره اختي
يوعتيني والله

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

تسلمي خيتووو

على الوصفه

والله يعطيك العافيه

لكِ مني على الحب والتقدير


اختك :) بيسااااااان

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلموا حبايبي على التواجد*

*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## همس القوافي

شكلها جنااااااااان

خلاص انشالله راح اجربها 

مشكوورة عمري

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكوره خيتو ع الوصفه*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أم قمبر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلمين ع الوصفه اختي زهرة الندى 
باين عليها مره حلوه 
مشكوره وما قصرتي

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق حبيب قلوبنا أبا القاسم محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عزيزتي زهرة الندى* 

*وسلمت يداكِ على هذا الطبق الرااااااائع*

*ودي يطلع لي من شاشة الكمبيوتر الحين ويصير قدامي وأكله * 

*<<<<<<<<========== تحلم جالسة* 

*امووووت في الاطباق اللي مثل كذا مقدر اقاومهاااا*

*نتتظر المزيد من الوصفات فلا تحرمينا منها*

*تقبلي فائق تقديري وأحترامي لكِ*

*أختك* 

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## طفوف

شكلها شهيه

مشكوره زهرة الندى على الوصفة الحلوة

----------


## أمل الظهور

يم يم يمـ شكلها يشهي 


تسلميين يالغلا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اول ماشفت المقادير ماعجبتني بس في الصور شكلها حلوة
يسلمووو خيتو وو

----------


## فرح

*تسلمي خيتو زهرة الندى ع الوصفه الرائعه* 

*بارك الله فيك* 
*موفقه حبيبتي*

----------


## دلع البنات

وااااااااااااو تسلم ايديك انامجنونة مكرونه بس اول مره اشوف بيتزابالمكرونه شكلهامغري

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووووووو

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

يعطيك الف عاافيه ع الطبق

بنتظااار جديدك خيتوو


تحياتي

----------

